# Eure Empfehlung: (Zombie) Survival Games



## zarkanis (31. Januar 2015)

Huhu,

bin am überlegen welches (Zombie) Survival Game ich mir holen soll, da der Markt dafür ja gerade ja eine richtige Schwemme erlebt. Gibt natürlich die großen wie z.B. DayZ und H1Z1, aber auch viele kleinere wie 7 Days To Die, Stranded Deep und The Forest. Welche habt ihr schonmal gezockt, welche könnt ihr empfehlen? Welche nicht?


----------



## Wladitsch (31. Januar 2015)

Stranded Deep zock ich aktuell ein bissl. 
Ist noch recht Buggie, macht aber Spass und hat ganz sicher Potential.
Zombiesurvivaltechnisch hat mir persönlich "State of Decay" sehr gut gefallen.
Wobei der Nachfolger "SoD Lifeline" nich so viel Spass gemacht hat.

Gruss Wladitsch


----------



## Leaxer (31. Januar 2015)

Ich kann dir Dead Rising 3 empfehlen, wobei da ein wenig der Überlebenskrampf im Hintergrund steht. Aber auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert, auch wenn es in DE leider indiziert wurde.


----------



## zarkanis (1. Februar 2015)

Hehe, danke für eure Antworten.
Lohnt sich Stranded Deep denn schon wirklich? Ich las, dass man nach paar Stunden eig. den Dreh raus hat und es noch nicht so viel Content gäbe, womit man dann noch viel neues entdecken kann.
Die anderen Spiele werd ich mir mal anschauen


----------



## dmxcom (2. Februar 2015)

Stranded Deep ist halt nur Single Player. Richtige Survival Stimmung kommt da nur wenig rum.
The Forest ist vom Inhalt her eher mau und 7 Days To Die ist eher in der Art Zombie Minecraft Defense.
Richtige Survival Titel sind derzeit nur H1Z1, Rust sowie DayZ.
Von denen 3 kann Ich dir lediglich H1Z1 uneingeschränkt empfehlen, jedoch noch in Early Access Alpha.
Wenn du bereits Arma 3 besitzt, empfehle Ich dir den Mod Breaking Point.


----------



## Sunjy (2. Februar 2015)

Projekt Zomboid is noch nice.. is halt richtig oldscool aber mann hat schon viele viele möglichkeiten. Grafik is halt SNES Style . Ich find es klasse.

7 Days to Die is ganz nice aber halt wir dmx schon sagt mehr minecraft. Rust is ok.. wobei mir da zu wenig Zombie feeling aufkommt.

Richtig nice wäre ein The Walking Death Survival Game. Die The Walking Death Spiele sind überigens richtig nice^^


DayZ is halt sehr unfertig. ebenso wie H1Z1. Momentan würde ich wirklich 7 days to die vorschlagen.


----------



## zarkanis (7. Februar 2015)

@wladitsch: State of Decay habe ich mir mal angeschaut, sieht soweit gut aus. Der Nachfolger ist jedoch leider ein Add-on und kein Standalone, sodass ich wenn dann beide holen müsste. Was mich jedoch ein bisschen abschreckt ist, dass ich SoD nicht in den Top 100 Games von Steam gefunden habe, ergo spielen es weniger als ca. 3000 Leute. Gibts denn da noch eine aktive Community bzw. gute/volle Server?

@leaxer: Wo könnte ich das dann überhaupt bekommen? Bzw. auf welchen Servern spielen?

@dmxcom: Danke für die Vorschläge. H1Z1 spielt auch ein Kollege von mir, der findet es bisher auch klasse. Auf ein Minecraft Defense Game, wie 7 Days to die hab ich weniger Lust zumal das auch nicht wirklich viele Leute spielen und DayZ ist soweit ich weiß ja immer noch wirklich verbuggt und seit dem Release soll nichts wirklich neues hinzugekommen sein. Arma 3 hab ich leider nicht :/ Und bei Rust muss ich mich Sunjy anschließen, da fehlt mir das Zombie Feeling.

Aber danke für all eure Vorschläge, werde mir nochmal H1Z1 genauer anschauen oder ggf. warten bis es released wird und dann f2p wird.


----------



## jmmoos (15. Februar 2015)

Moin,

H1Z1 kann ih auch wärmstens empfehlen. Zwar merkt man noch an einigen Stellen, dass dort noch dran gearbeitet werden muss, aber wie gesagt, das wird es auch noch. Der Pay2Win-Vorwurf, der gegenüber H1Z1 oft gemacht wird, ist vollkommen ungerechtfertigt.
Die sogenannten Luftschläge, die sich mit Echtgeld kaufen lassen, können von allen Spielern am Server geplündert werden. Heißt also, dass derjenige, der die Kohle dafür ausgibt, nur mit Glück auch den Loot bekommt. Insgesamt fehlt noch ein wenig Content, aber wenn man mit nem Kumpel zusammen spielt, ist das Spiel sehr unterhaltsam und kann auch einige Stunden fesseln


----------



## zarkanis (16. Februar 2015)

Danke für dein Feedback.

Ein Kollege sagte mir bzgl. des "Coop" das es noch sehr schwierig sei zusammen zu spielen, da man nicht in der Nähe von Freunden gespawnt wird. Man müsse teilweise über die ganze Map laufen (was recht lange dauert) um seinen Kumpel zu finden und wenn man dann Pech hat, wird man erschossen o.ä. und man kann nochmal von vorne anfangen bzw. loslaufen und sich suchen. 
Wenn man sich gefunden hat und zusammen durch die Gegend zieht ist es aber bestimmt geil


----------



## Spreed (22. Juni 2015)

Dead State ist ein nettes SP Spiel.

Ansonsten könntest dus über Arma 2 bzw. 3 mit Div. Mods probieren.
Gerade bei Arma2 macht DayZ Origins eine Menge Spass, bei Arma 3 gibts auch schon Epoch.

Meiner Meinung nach (momentan) weitaus besser als ein DayZ:SA oder H1Z1.


----------



## dmxcom (23. Juni 2015)

Und Breaking Point nicht zu vergessen


----------



## jamie (23. Juni 2015)

Man könnte ja auch noch die DayZ-Mod spielen.
The Forest ist ziemlich cool, aber da geht'S halt mehr um's Bauen - das ist mit anderen Spielen schwer zu vergleichen. Ähnliches gilt für 7 Days to die.
Du solltest dir definitiv mal Romero's Aftermath ansehen: https://www.willyousurvive.com/index-2-getgame.php


----------



## dmxcom (23. Juni 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch noch die DayZ-Mod spielen.
> The Forest ist ziemlich cool, aber da geht'S halt mehr um's Bauen - das ist mit anderen Spielen schwer zu vergleichen. Ähnliches gilt für 7 Days to die.
> Du solltest dir definitiv mal Romero's Aftermath ansehen: https://www.willyousurvive.com/index-2-getgame.php



Ist dieses Aftermath nicht von diesen Pay2Win Zombie Spiel ? Haben Sie alles für den neuen Titel abgeschüttelt oder was geht da ab ?

Derzeit noch im Auge: Miscreated, Survive the Nights, Unturned.


----------



## jamie (23. Juni 2015)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Ist dieses Aftermath nicht von diesen Pay2Win Zombie Spiel ? Haben Sie alles für den neuen Titel abgeschüttelt oder was geht da ab ?



Geht's bitte auch ohne Vorurteile? Ja, das Team hat u.a. auch an WarZ/Infestation gearbeitet. Aber das war nie Pay2Win, das ist völliger Blödsinn. Waffen z.B. konnte man nämlich überhaupt nie kaufen. Und die Items, die man kaufen konnte, konnte man 1. auch einfach finden (da wurden keine seltenen Items verkauft) oder 2. mit Zombie-Dollar (die jeder Spieler mit der Zeit farmt) kaufen. Dass es Pay2Win sei/gewesen sei, ist ein total bescheuertes Gerücht, dass von Leuten in die Welt gesetzt wurde, die das Spiel nie gespielt haben.
Aber es ist ja Mode, Infestation zu haten, weil das  alle tuen. 
Noch ein  Post von mir aus einem anderen Thread: 


Spoiler



Bei allen, die sich drüber auslassen,wie schlecht das Spiel doch ist, würde es mich mal interessieren, ob sie's auch selber mal gespielt haben, oder einfach auf den Hate-Zug mit aufspringen.
Ich spiele seit der Alpha und habe mittlerweile bestimmt 400 bis 500 Spielstunden.
Der PvP-Aspekt mach wirklich viel Spaß und die Tatsche, dass es sich in diese Richtung entwickelt hat, ist darin begründet, dass es das ist, was die meisten Spieler wollten! In keine anderen Spiel gab/gibt es regelmäßig die Möglichkeit, als Spieler über Features abzustimmen. Und wenn es das ist, was offensichtlich die meisten Spieler wollten, verstehe ich nicht, wo das Problem liegt, Rollora?
Die Entwickler haben Fehler gemacht, ganz klar. Das Ende der Beta wurde zu früh angekündigt, weil man das Spiel möglichst früh auf den Markt werfen wollte. Und bei Steam Features an zu geben, die zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht implementiert waren, war ein Fauxpas. Aber die Entwickler wurden dafür abgestraft und haben Besserung gezeigt. Vorbildlich ist zum Beispiel die direkte Kommunikation zwischen Entwicklern und Spielern und die Möglichkeit über Features abzustimmen.

Viele Probleme wurden auch erst groß geredet. Das "Cheater-Problem" zum Beispiel. Es gibt in Infestation nicht außergewöhnlich viele Cheater. So richtig viele, wie immer gesagt wurde, gab es auch nie, die Spieler regen sich bloß bei jedem Tod deutlich mehr auf, als bei einem normalen Shooter, weil ein Tod einfach viel ärgerlicher ist. Deshalb wird man auch als unbescholtener Spieler andauernd des Cheatens bezichtigt. Das angeheizt noch von dem sowieso vorhandenen Shitstorm hat die Problematik erst so groß erscheinen lassen.

Auch viele Fakten werden falsch wiedergegeben. So wurde das Spiel nicht umbenannt, um "unwissende Käufer" zu häschern, sondern weil es Markenrechtsschwierigkeiten wegen des Films "World War Z" gab.




Jetzt aber zu Aftermath: Infestation/WarZ hat sich weg von Survival hin zu PvP entwicklt, weil es das war, was die meisten Spieler wollten. Ganz einfach. Der PvP-Aspekt ist auch einfach super. In Thailand z.B. wird das Spiel auch richtig kompetitive gespielt. Zudem gab es auch gewisse vorgaben durch den Publisher.
Mit Aftermath stellen die Entwickler daher ein eigenständiges Survival-Spiel auf die Beine. Infestation/WarZ-Spieler haben auch gratis schon Zugang seit dem Start der geschlossenen Apha; nix also von wegen neue Abzockemasche.
So wie ich das sehe, ist das Spiel derzeit sogar kostenfrei, also probiert's doch einfach mal aus.


----------



## dmxcom (23. Juni 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Geht's bitte auch ohne Vorurteile? Ja, das Team hat u.a. auch an WarZ/Infestation gearbeitet. Aber das war nie Pay2Win, das ist völliger Blödsinn. Waffen z.B. konnte man nämlich überhaupt nie kaufen. Und die Items, die man kaufen konnte, konnte man 1. auch einfach finden (da wurden keine seltenen Items verkauft) oder 2. mit Zombie-Dollar (die jeder Spieler mit der Zeit farmt) kaufen. Dass es Pay2Win sei/gewesen sei, ist ein total bescheuertes Gerücht, dass von Leuten in die Welt gesetzt wurde, die das Spiel nie gespielt haben.
> Aber es ist ja Mode, Infestation zu haten, weil das  alle tuen.
> Noch ein  Post von mir aus einem anderen Thread:
> 
> ...



Keine Angst. Wollte hier nichts Verallgemeinern, leider ist eben die traurige Wahrheit das nach dem googlen erstmal eine Menge Shitstorm für den Interessenten durchzuwühlen ist. Das so etwas dann logischerweise am Entwicklerteam hängen bleibt, ist ja mehr als logisch.
Dieses ganze Pay2Win Gestöhne geht mir sowieso auf die Eier  Die meisten wissen ja nichtmal was es bedeutet bzw. setzen es mit Timegates gleich.

Das Sie diesen Titel nun mehr weg von Survival, hin zu Action PVP legen, macht Ihn leider nicht Interessanter für mich.
Ich will Sachen sammeln und diese dann irgendwo in einer Basis verbunkern  
H1Z1 bekommt ja den Basenbau nicht auf die Reihe und in RUST gibs mittlerweile Raketenwerfer und Leitern gegen die Bases


----------



## jamie (23. Juni 2015)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Keine Angst. Wollte hier nichts Verallgemeinern, leider ist eben die traurige Wahrheit das nach dem googlen erstmal eine Menge Shitstorm für den Interessenten durchzuwühlen ist. Das so etwas dann logischerweise am Entwicklerteam hängen bleibt, ist ja mehr als logisch.
> Dieses ganze Pay2Win Gestöhne geht mir sowieso auf die Eier  Die meisten wissen ja nichtmal was es bedeutet bzw. setzen es mit Timegates gleich.
> 
> Das Sie diesen Titel nun mehr weg von Survival, hin zu Action PVP legen, macht Ihn leider nicht Interessanter für mich.
> ...



Eben weil Infestation so PvP lastig geworden ist, gibt's ja jetzt Aftermath, dass auf Survival ausgelegt ist. Da gibt's übrigens auch ausgeprägten Basenbau.


----------



## dmxcom (24. Juni 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Eben weil Infestation so PvP lastig geworden ist, gibt's ja jetzt Aftermath, dass auf Survival ausgelegt ist. Da gibt's übrigens auch ausgeprägten Basenbau.



Oha Basenbau ? WO kann ich unterschreiben ?


----------



## jamie (24. Juni 2015)

Link ist in meinem ersten Post.


----------



## xNeo92x (24. Juni 2015)

Hab mir beim Steam-Sale "How to Survive" gekauft.
Ist echt gut das Spiel. Ist wie ne Mischung aus Diablo und DayZ


----------

